# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Lugina E Ujqerve

## muslimani72

Skandal diplomatik në Izrael shkaktoi episodi i 75-të i serialit të njohur turk "Lugina e ujqve". Zëvendësministri i jashtëm i Izraelit,  Deni Ajalon, ftoi ambasadorin turk në vend, Ahmet Oguz Çelikol për ti dorëzuar notë proteste, sepse agjent të shërbimit sekret izraelit të Mosadit në serial, u paraqitën si rrëmbyes të fëmijëve turk, të cilët më vonë i konvertojnë në hebrenj. Tensionet u thelluan edhe pas publikimit të inserteve nga mediat izraelite nga një takim, në të cilin zv.ministri Ajalon i kërkon kameramanëve  të regjistrojnë skenën si ambasadori turk është ulur në një pozicion më të ulët në raport me homologët izraelit. Sipas njoftimeve të BBC-së, Ajalon ka kërkuar nga gazetarët  të sqarojnë se ambasadori është ulur në një divan të ulët, ndërsa zyrtarët izraelitë ishin të ulur në karrige shumë më të larta. Sipas të njëjtit burim, Ajalon është regjistruar në gjuhën Hebraike duke komentuar se "në këtë dhomë ka vetëm një flamur" dhe se "askush nuk qeshet. Një gazetë izraelite ka publikuar një fotografi nga  takimi me mbishkrimin "Madhësia e  poshtërimit." Menjëherë pas takimit, Ministria e jashtme e Turqisë  kërkoi nga Izraeli, të kërkoj falje për, siç thuhet, poshtërimin e ambasadorit turk. Reagoi edhe shtëpia e produksionit   "Pana Film," përmes një deklaratë me shkrim në të cilën thuhet se seriali do të vazhdojë ta tregojë të vërtetën dhe nxjerr në shesh çdo gjë që është e gabuar. "Kërkojmë që Izraeli sa më shpejt të jetë e mundur të ndaloj vrasjen e fëmijëve palestinez," thuhet ndër të tjera në deklaratën e Pana Film, ku i bëhet thirrje Izraelit të respektoj të drejtat e njeriut në Palestinë.  Marrëdhëniet mes Izraelit dhe Turqisë u përkeqësuan që pas sulmeve të Izraelit në dhjetor të vitit 2008 në Rripin e Gazës. Kulminacioni  arriti në Forumin Ekonomik në Davos, vitin e kaluar kur Erdogan akuzoi direkt Presidentin izraelit Shimon Peres se në Gaza  janë shkelur konventat ndërkombëtare. Këto ditë  Erdogan i kritikoi sulmet izraelite në Gaza të kryera dy ditë më parë dhe tha se Izraeli posedon forcë joproporcionale dhe se me përdorimin e saj nuk vepron në përputhje me rezolutat e Kombeve të Bashkuara. Ndryshe seriali  "Lugina e ujqëve" shumë është popullarizuar në Turqi, ku për herë të parë është transmetuar në vitin 2003, por edhe te ne. Në programin Alsat-M së shpejti do të transmetohet sezoni i ri i  serialit, përfshirë edhe episodet kontestuese për Izraelin.

----------


## muslimani72

Izraeli ka kohë deri në mbrëmje për një ndjesë adekuate
Ministria e Punëve të Jashtme të Turqisë e ka vlerësuar të pamjaftueshme deklaratën që Zv/Ministri i Jashtëm izraelit, Dani Ajalon bëri për t'i kërkuar falje Turqisë.


E mërkure 13 Janar 2010 16:11

Deklarata për falje nga Izraeli nuk ka qenë e mjaftueshme për burimet e Ministrisë së Jashtme turke.

Në lidhje me sjelljen ndaj Ambasadorit turk në Tel Aviv Ouz Çelikoll, burimet e Ministrisë së Jashtme turke që kanë vlerësuar deklaratat e Zv/Ministrit të Jashtëm të Izraelit Dani Ajalon, bënë të ditur se deklarata nuk është vlerësuar e mjaftueshme.

Nga ana tjetër, po analizohet edhe gjendja nëse do të thërritet apo jo Ambasadori Ouz Çelikoll në Ankara.

Autoritetet e Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme kanë bërë këtë deklaratë: "Të gjitha opsionet janë të hapura. Në ngjarje të tilla, ambasadorët mund të thërriten në Ankara për konsultime."

Ndërkaq, një deklaratë e rëndësishme lidhur me sjelljen e shëmtuar të Izraelit erdhi edhe nga Presidenti i Republikës së Turqisë Abdullah Gyl.

"Turqia nuk është e varur nga askush dhe asnjë vend, këtë Izraeli ta mendojë mirë. Izraeli duhet pyetur përse përjashtohet pothuajse nga të gjitha vendet në botë. Atyre u është dhënë kohë deri në mbrëmje. Nëse deri në mbrëmje nuk kërkojnë falje adekuate dhe problemi nuk zgjidhet, atëherë ne e tërheqim Ambasadorin tonë. Kjo sjellje mund të jetë puna e një njeriu që nuk di çfarë bën, por që është e lidhur ngushtë me qeverinë izraelite", tha Presidenti Gyl./trt/

----------


## muslimani72

Izraeli kërkon të falur për sjelljen e pahijshme ndaj Ambasadorit turk
Zv/Ministri i Punëve të Jashtme të Izraelit, njëherësh edhe përgjegjësi i skandalit diplomatik, Dani Ajalon, edhe pse me gjysmë goje kërkoi ndjesë nga Ambasadori Çelikol.


E mërkure 13 Janar 2010 11:05



Reagimi i ashpër i Ankarasë zyrtare për sjelljen e shëmtuar ndaj Ambasadorit të Turqisë në Tel Aviv, Ouz Çelikoll e detyroi Izraelin të bëjë hap prapa.

Zv/Ministri i Punëve të Jashtme të Izraelit, njëherësh edhe përgjegjësi i skandalit diplomatik, Dani Ajalon, edhe pse me gjysmë goje kërkoi ndjesë nga Ambasadori Çelikol.

Ajalon, i cili deri dje në orët e vona thoshte se "nuk mendoj ta kem tepruar me sjelljen time ndaj Ambasadorit Turk", hodhi hap prapa.

Gazeta Haaretz mbrëmë në orët e vona njoftoi se Ajalon, përmes një komunikate, i kërkoi të falur Ambasadorit Turk në Tel Aviv.

Sipas lajmit të gazetës, Zv/Ministri i Jashtëm i Izraelit në komunikatën e tij tha: "Vazhdoj të protestoj sulmet që janë bërë në Turqi kundër Izraelit. Por nuk është pjesë e sjelljes time të ofendoj diplomatët e huaj".

Autoritetet e Ministrisë së Jashtme turke do të bëjnë vlerësimin se është apo jo e mjaftueshme kjo 'ndjesë'.

Ministri i Industrisë, Tregtisë dhe Punës të Izraelit, Ben-Eliezer theksoi se qëndrimet e Ministrit të Punëve të Jashtme Avigdor Lieberman dhe ndihmësit të tij Ajalon ndaj ambasadorit turk ishin fare të panevojshme.

Ndërsa deputetët e Partisë Laburiste, ortake e koalicionit qeverisës, kërkuan nga Kryeministri Beniamin Netanjahu që ta ulë 'arkitektin' e këtij skandali, Ministrin e Jashtëm, Avigdor Lieberman, në një kolltuk të ulët dhe sigurojë që ky i fundit të shikojë e kuptojë se në çfarë gjendjeje skandaloze e ka futur diplomacinë izraelite.

Me qindra intelektualë çifutë kanë telefonuar në Ambasadën e Turqisë në Tel Aviv dhe kanë shprehur keqardhjen e tyre për këtë veprim të turpshëm./trt/

----------


## nitro

e dine keta qente kokpalare te izraelit se kane te bejne me ashtu dosido po turku te thyen brinjet mr derr izrael i felliqte qe ke marre kaq shum jete njerzish e sja mjaftuar me kaq por sdeshe te pranoje dhe organet qe u ke vjedhur femijeve te pafajshem palestinez per kaq vite 
phuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu    mor  derra te felliqte qe po i rendoni tokes
por domosdo ndrro lekure sa te duash cifut ke qene e cifut do te jesh e si cifut qe je do ngordhesh shkretetires mor kafshe e pabindur

----------


## uvejsa

*Lugina e Ujqve në Palestinë*



Edhe pse disa inserte nga seriali turk “Lugina e Ujqve” kanë shkaktuar telashe diplomatike midis Izraelit dhe shtetit turk, producentët e serialit premtojnë se do të xhirojnë një film ku do të trajtohen ndodhitë në Palestinë.

Marrëdhëniet ne mes te Turqisë dhe Izraelit janë tensionuar në këto ditë të fundit, ku fillimisht kryeministri turk Erdogan kishte kritikuar Izraelin për bombardimet e fundit te Gazës. Pala izraelite reagoi ashpër duke dhënë note proteste Turqisë si dhe duke shkelur rregullat diplomatike lidhur me respektimin e përfaqësuesve diplomatik.

Ne mes të kësaj rrëmuje diplomatike pala izraelite shprehu edhe shqetësimet lidhur me skenat e shfaqure në seriali e popullarizuar turk “Lugina e Ujqve”. Në serialin e fundit të shfaqur trajtohet implikimi i izraelitëve në ndodhitë në Turqi. Njëri nga personazhet kryesore të serialit ishte kidnapuar së bashku me djalin e tij dhe po mbahej në Ambasadën Izraelite. Polat Alemdar, personazhi kryesor i serialt, bastis Ambasadën e Izraelit për të shpëtuar shokun e tij. Në pyetjen e njërit punonjës se a nuk është kjo bastisje shkelje drejtës ndërkombëtare, Polata Alemda përgjigjet “ A vetëm ju do ta shkelni drejtën ndërkombëtare? Të shkelim edhe ne pak ”.

Njëri ndër skenaristët e serialit, Bahadir Ozdemir shprehet të jetë objektiv në skenat e paraqiture ne serial. “Ajo çka shfaqet në serial është shumë pak krahas me krimet që është duke i bërë Izraeli në Gaza” shprehet Ozdemir. Ai njëkohësit përkujton reagimet e ashpra të bërë nge Izraeli lidhur me filmin e shumëpërfolur “Lugina e Ujqve – Irak”, ku shfaqej se si një mjek izraelit transplantonte organe nga Iraku për në Izrael. “Ata fillimisht kundërshtuan këtë duke thënë se asnjëherë asnjë mjek hebre nuk ka vepruar kështu, por në hetimet e mëvonshme u vërtetua se kjo me të vërtetë kishte ndodhur” thotë Ozdemir.

“Nëse këto pak sekuenca do të jenë shqetësuese për autoritetet izraelite, atëherë le të mendojnë se çfarë do të bëjnë pasi do të xhirojmë filmin e radhës “Lugina e Ujqve – Palestinë” ku do të trajtohen ndodhitë e popullit palestinez” shprehet Ozdemir.

----------


## nitro

yeahhhhhhhhhhhh
ec aty hic mos ta ndjej turqi ke gjak floriri 
po pse kush po pyet per per cifutat kokpalare 
ec aty OZDEMIR jepi gaz shpire ne fund pedalin hidhi pistonat ne ere hic mos ta ndjeje

hahhahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa

TURQIA THE BEST

----------


## mesia4ever

Cka jane quar peshe keta njerez, perse keta flasin negativisht per te gjithe te tjeret. Kjo u konvenon Partise se 'Drejtesise' te islamikeve. Keta njihen per shkatrrimin e te tjereve, keta mburren me terroristet me te medhenje qe kane jetuar ne kete bote, si p.sh. Sulltan Mehmetin & co. kur dikush ua demaskon krimet e tyre, keta vrapojne ne gjykata duke akuzuar per 'islamofobi', djegin ambasada, vrasin njerez te pafajshem, ndersa eshte e drejte e monopolizuar te demonizojne te gjithe te tjeret, amerikanet, izraelin, se keta (me bomba rreth trupit) jane burrat e mire, ndersa te keqinjte jane te tjeret.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Cka jane quar peshe keta njerez, perse keta flasin negativisht per te gjithe te tjeret. Kjo u konvenon Partise se 'Drejtesise' te islamikeve. Keta njihen per shkatrrimin e te tjereve, keta mburren me terroristet me te medhenje qe kane jetuar ne kete bote, si p.sh. Sulltan Mehmetin & co. kur dikush ua demaskon krimet e tyre, keta vrapojne ne gjykata duke akuzuar per 'islamofobi', djegin ambasada, vrasin njerez te pafajshem, ndersa eshte e drejte e monopolizuar te demonizojne te gjithe te tjeret, amerikanet, izraelin, se keta (me bomba rreth trupit) jane burrat e mire, ndersa te keqinjte jane te tjeret.


A ben ti me mbyll gojen dhe mos permendish kurre emrin e Sulltan Mehmedit. Tej shko lexoje historine e erret te krishterimit , me ate merru , ndersa historine Islame , me vjen keq por historija islame nuk eshte per kok bosha si puna jote.

Ketu folet per maredheniet e krijuara misid tuqrise dhe Izraelit lidhur me kete serialin, e ti debil , vjen ketu dhe perzion figura historike ne debat!!!!
Nese ke dicka te folish lidhur me serialin  FOL nese jo hesht!!!
Dhe sa i perket TERRORIZMIT, mbyll gojen kurr nuk din se cfar eshte terrorizem!
Ti nuk je asgje tjeter vetem se perkrahes i tipave qe kane be keto krime:

 




Ja kush je ti, dhe me i zi se keta qe kane kryer keto krime!!!
Nje njeri qe me mbron kriminelet , eshte akoma me i zi se ata!!!!

Ti je poshtersia e kombit shqiptar, asgje me shum.

GV_USA

----------


## bindi

E tmershme...!Keto çifutet, ia kane kalu edhe hitlerit...!

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> E tmershme...!Keto çifutet, ia kane kalu edhe hitlerit...!


Akoma me e tmershme eshte qe ekzistojne shqiptare qe u dalin ne krah ketyre gjakpiresve!!!
Kurre nuk e kam besuar se tek kombi im , tek populli im mund te ekzistoj ndonje individ qe do tju dali ne ndihme krimineleve, kurre se kam besuar kete!!
Por kam zhgenjur veten, sepse ky pisi eshte prove se fatkeqeshisht njerez te tille ekzistojne edhe tek kombi i jone!!!

GV_USA

----------


## bindi

> Akoma me e tmershme eshte qe ekzistojne shqiptare qe u dalin ne krah ketyre gjakpiresve!!!
> Kurre nuk e kam besuar se tek kombi im , tek populli im mund te ekzistoj ndonje individ qe do tju dali ne ndihme krimineleve, kurre se kam besuar kete!!
> Por kam zhgenjur veten, sepse ky pisi eshte prove se fatkeqeshisht njerez te tille ekzistojne edhe tek kombi i jone!!!
> 
> GV_USA


Gostivari_usa...!Ata jane njerze, qe nuk kane ndjenja njerzore , qe per te gjykuar nje raste apo çeshtje... Nuk nisen nga parime ,te se drejtes njerzore univerzale...Sipas te ciles, çdo njeri apo komb ,ka te drejten e jetes ,lirise dhe shtetit te tyre...Rasti i Palestines, eshte rasti me flagrante ne bote, qe tregone se sa e ndyre, dhe a pa drejte eshte vete bota ,qe lejon , diçka te tille...!Keta flasin per kampe perqendrimi naciste...!E perse e kane kethyer Palestinen ne geto dhe kamp perqendrimi, me mure rrethuese ,dhe tela me gjemba ,gjere ne 7m larte...Duke i vrare dhe bombarduar ,çdo dite per 50 vite me radhe, duke mos kursyer as fmijete...Tregon dhe deshmone ,qe keto nuk jane njerze,dhe do te mbeten njolle e zeze, perjetsishte ne memorjen e njerzimit...!

PS.Per ti krahasuare me kampet e perqendrimit te nacizmit, me duket se eshte pak, sepse keta ia kane kaluar atyre...!

----------


## nitro

sikur killeri me i madh te isha sdo te beja kete qe kane bere keta po kjo ne krahasim me bombat qe hodhen vitin e shkuar fillim janari 2009 jane "pak" sepse ishin me fosfor te bardhe saqe trupat ishin shformuar si prej kallcuku femije gra etj ku eshte okb? ka mbi 60 vjet kjo qe po  ndodh. ata kane bere kaq trafikim organesh nga femijet palestineze nje mace u shtyp ne angli shperthyen mediat sa qesharake po atje qe po vriten dita dites pse nuk reagojne sepse rothshildat e qelbur jane akoma e sot si mos me keq punojne saqe kane bere edhe ca shqipatere kokpalre te shitur masona duke i mbruajtur keta derra te felliqur qe vetem faraoni u vjen hakut ketyre un sjam per ti vrare por per ndalim se me cifutin sbehet gje se pse i thone cifut 










ka dhe plot te tjera po dhe ata i dine fare mir porse po behet lufte e re ne forme tjeter pra sundo e perca  kjo eshte demokracia qe la trashegim bushi e shoket e tij firaonat e kohes

----------


## mesia4ever

Une gjithcka qe mund te them eshte se filmi 'Lugina e Ujqerve' eshte filmi me i keq dhe jo real qe kam pare per shume kohe tashme. Madje mund te krahasohet me filmin 'Avatar'. :buzeqeshje:  Keto foto qe i postoi ky personi nga Gostivari jane montazh e Hamasit, une nuk i pranoj keto, por nese jane te verteta atehere fajtor eshte feja islame qe po nxit urrejtje ne mes njerezve dhe po sulmojne shtetet e pavarura. Fatkeqesisht edhe ky forum eshte bere pjese e propagandes islame, ndersa po te postohen foto e video duke u torturuar njerezit nga islamiket, menjehere fshihen, nuk e kuptoj perse ndodhe kjo.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Une gjithcka qe mund te them eshte se filmi 'Lugina e Ujqerve' eshte filmi me i keq dhe jo real qe kam pare per shume kohe tashme. Madje mund te krahasohet me filmin 'Avatar'. *Keto foto qe i postoi ky personi nga Gostivari jane montazh e Hamasit,* une nuk i pranoj keto, por nese jane te verteta atehere fajtor eshte feja islame qe po nxit urrejtje ne mes njerezve dhe po sulmojne shtetet e pavarura. Fatkeqesisht edhe ky forum eshte bere pjese e propagandes islame, ndersa po te postohen foto e video duke u torturuar njerezit nga islamiket, menjehere fshihen, nuk e kuptoj perse ndodhe kjo.


Ti je m.ut more qen bir qeni. Montazhe me thua , qen i pafe.  Ti je sic e thash me larte kolera dhe mortaja e kombit shqiptar. AIDS i kombit shqiptar !!!
Ty duhet te te .... ajo .....!!!!
IDIOT FARE, ke fat qe nuk mund te te shaj se me perjashtojne, por ti meriton jo te te shaj njeri, por lekuren te ta rjepi per se gjalli!!!
MONTAZH ME THUA, montazhi ne balle te dalte edhe ty edhe te gjitheve si puna jote njerez, antikapad!!!





Edhe kjo eshte MONTAZH , pis ?!!

Po kjo MONTAZH?!!



Po more Majmun , edhe kjo eshte montazh ?!!!





Ti je QELBESIRE, asgje me shum!!!!
GV_USA

----------


## pejani34

Populli jahud, qifut, jan popull zullumqar, ka edhe nga te te mirr , por shum pak,

ALLAHU I SHKATROFT ZULLUMQARET.dhe perkrahesit e tyre

----------


## mesia4ever

Po Gostivari_usa se prej meje po mvaret se kush ka me u vra e kush jo?! M'u vet une do te kishte vetem paqe. Cka po m'i poston mua keto foto, se une po gezohem kur po shoh njerez te vdekur -?! une nuk gezohem sikur ju kur vriten njerez, pa marre parasysh a qafira apo myslimane, sic gezoheni ju kur u priten njerezve kokat. :xx:  Une s'jam i mencur sa ju!!! Islami asgje nuk eshte duke u ndihmuar myslimaneve, por vetem po i shkatrron, tragjedia eshte se ju jeni bere shume te verber, dhe nuk e shihni kete, as qe do ta shihni ndonjehere. Ne te vertete ju e shihni dhe e kuptoni, por se pranoni...

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Po Gostivari_usa se prej meje po mvaret se kush ka me u vra e kush jo?! M'u vet une do te kishte vetem paqe. *Cka po m'i poston mua keto foto, se une po gezohem kur po shoh njerez te vdekur -?!* une nuk gezohem sikur ju kur vriten njerez, pa marre parasysh a qafira apo myslimane, sic gezoheni ju kur u priten njerezve kokat. Une s'jam i mencur sa ju!!! Islami asgje nuk eshte duke u ndihmuar myslimaneve, por vetem po i shkatrron, tragjedia eshte se ju jeni bere shume te verber, dhe nuk e shihni kete, as qe do ta shihni ndonjehere. Ne te vertete ju e shihni dhe e kuptoni, por se pranoni...


Perderisa ti i mohon krimet e Izrealiteve ndaj Palestinezeve, perderisa ti vetem e vetem pse i ke inat muslimant nuk je ne gjendje ta thuash te verteten, po "zotri" mesia4ever , jam shum i bindur se ty shpirti te behet mal kur shikon femije musliman te vrare e te sakatuar.

GV_USA

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Populli jahud, qifut, jan popull zullumqar, ka edhe nga te te mirr , por shum pak,
> 
> ALLAHU I SHKATROFT ZULLUMQARET.dhe perkrahesit e tyre


Amen   !!!

----------


## mesia4ever

> Perderisa ti i mohon krimet e Izrealiteve ndaj Palestinezeve, perderisa ti vetem e vetem pse i ke inat muslimant nuk je ne gjendje ta thuash te verteten, po "zotri" mesia4ever , jam shum i bindur se ty shpirti te behet mal kur shikon femije musliman te vrare e te sakatuar.
> 
> GV_USA


Me qen real...
Une i perkrah palestinezet nese luftojne per nje shtet laik ne ato toka qe i kane, se paku perkrahje morale si per cdo kend tjeter. Ama jo islamiket... keta po dojne me e zhduk nje shtet, dhe po e keqperodrin civilet per mbrojtje. Pra kjo eshte taktike e mire e tyre -ne njeren ane e 'carmatosin' Izraelin pasi cdo bombardim i Gazes do te shkaktonte shume viktima dhe do te kishim presion nderkombetar mbi kete shtet..., Izraeli shihet si ana e forte dhe ne realitet eshte (nese perdor armet ia prish imazhin shume ketij shteti), por ky shtet ka teknologjine e mjaftueshme per lufte frontale. Nese do te ishte lufte frontale, terrorizmi islamik do te perfundonte me 12 shtator te vitit 2001, (ne Meke do ta shihnim ate qe pame ne Hiroshima), ndoshta edhe me heret, nuk do te kishte sulme kamikaze, nuk do te kishte trupa te vdekur pasi nuk do te kishte budallenjte qe do te besonin ne martese ne parajse. Keto bombardime dhe murin qe e ka ndertu ky shtet qe e ndan fizikisht nga Gaza e ka bere pothuajse te pamundur qe te kete sulme vetevrasese ne Izrael. Hamasi e kuptoi kete, dhe me ndihmen e Iranit iu futen 'biznesit' te raketave. Ketu hyn edhe feja islame, ky konflikt kurre sdo te perfundoje...

Edhe ju po i mohoni, feja e juaj per cdo dite vret qindra njerez (mbi 80% myslimane), mijera te tjere i abuzon, miliona i terrorizon, ky film le te kuptoje (ne nje skene) se Amerika i ka futur ne lufte Shiitet-sunitet-kurdet, kur kjo s'eshte e vertete, keta kane me shekuj qe luftojne. Amerika eshte ofru me kurdet, ketu i kane xekrrat keta turqit e mjere qe e kane qit kete film, e s'ju ha palla per Palestine e Irak se keta kane persekutu popuj te tere me shekuj. Pra eshte film anti-kristian (pasi ai 'vrasesi' amerikan pershkruhet ne film si 'i krishtere' qe po ben detyren e Zotit), anti-amerikan e anti-human dhe shpresoj qe te ndalohet ne Kosove e Shqiperi. Film koti budallallesk e barbar... qe me ka indinjuar shume

Je shume gabim, une nuk jam si ju, ende nuk e kam mberri 'mencurine' tuaj fetare...

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> *Me qen real...*
> *Une i perkrah palestinezet* nese luftojne per nje shtet laik ne ato toka qe i kane, se paku perkrahje morale si per cdo kend tjeter. Ama jo islamiket... *keta po dojne me e zhduk nje shtet,* dhe po e keqperodrin civilet per mbrojtje. Pra kjo eshte taktike e mire e tyre -ne njeren ane e 'carmatosin' Izraelin pasi cdo bombardim i Gazes do te shkaktonte shume viktima dhe do te kishim presion nderkombetar mbi kete shtet..., Izraeli shihet si ana e forte dhe ne realitet eshte (nese perdor armet ia prish imazhin shume ketij shteti), por ky shtet ka teknologjine e mjaftueshme per lufte frontale. Nese do te ishte lufte frontale, terrorizmi islamik do te perfundonte me 12 shtator te vitit 2001, (*ne Meke do ta shihnim ate qe pame ne Hiroshima)*, ndoshta edhe me heret, nuk do te kishte sulme kamikaze, nuk do te kishte trupa te vdekur pasi nuk do te kishte budallenjte qe do te besonin ne martese ne parajse. Keto bombardime dhe murin qe e ka ndertu ky shtet qe e ndan fizikisht nga Gaza e ka bere pothuajse te pamundur qe te kete sulme vetevrasese ne Izrael. *Hamasi e kuptoi kete, dhe me ndihmen e Iranit iu futen 'biznesit' te raketave*. Ketu hyn edhe feja islame, ky konflikt kurre sdo te perfundoje...
> 
> Edhe ju po i mohoni, feja e juaj per cdo dite vret qindra njerez (mbi 80% myslimane), mijera te tjere i abuzon, miliona i terrorizon, ky film le te kuptoje (ne nje skene) se Amerika i ka futur ne lufte Shiitet-sunitet-kurdet, kur kjo s'eshte e vertete, keta kane me shekuj qe luftojne. Amerika eshte ofru me kurdet, ketu i kane xekrrat keta turqit e mjere qe e kane qit kete film, e s'ju ha palla per Palestine e Irak se keta kane persekutu popuj te tere me shekuj. Pra eshte film anti-kristian (pasi ai 'vrasesi' amerikan pershkruhet ne film si 'i krishtere' qe po ben detyren e Zotit), anti-amerikan e anti-human dhe shpresoj qe te ndalohet ne Kosove e Shqiperi. Film koti budallallesk e barbar... qe me ka indinjuar shume
> 
> Je shume gabim, une nuk jam si ju, ende nuk e kam mberri 'mencurine' tuaj fetare...


Pik se pari ti kur nuk ke qene real. Se dyti ti cdo postim qe shruan , e shkruan me urrejtje ndaj muslimaneve. Dhe se treti ti nuk ke guxim qe ta folish te verteten, andaj tek te gjitha postimet e tua ne forum, mungon e verteta!!!
Sa i perket palestinezeve, ti nuk i perkrah ato, ti kish perkrah ato, nuk do u dilje ne ndihme krimeve qe behen ndaj tyre. Kjo eshte fakt, biles i pamohueshem!!!
Sa i perket shkaterimit te nje shteti dhe krijimit te nje shteti tjeter, pik se pari pyetja qe duhet te parashtrohet eshte ne tokat e kujt u ndertua ky shtet?!!!
Pastaj asnje qeveri muslimane nuk eshte per zhdukjen e Izraelit si shtet, ate qe ne kritikojme eshte politika e tyre Zioniste qe eshte politike cnjerezore.
Sa i perkte 11 dhe  12 shtatorit fillimisht do te keshilloja te shikoje kete video:




Degjo mire se si shprehet ai: " Our purpose was to document the event!!!" Kush u tregoj atyre para kohe se cfar do te ndodhi?!!

Tani sa i perket atij krahasimit qe ke be midis Mekes dhe Hiroshimes, une e di qe ti ke zemer sadiste, une e di qe ty do te ishte be zemra mal sikur te shikoje Meken te shkateruar nga bombat atomike. 
Por dije dicka se po erdhi deri tek shkaterimi i Mekes, edhe nese vjen deri aty, pik se pari ti ate shkaterim kurre nuk do ta shikojsh (sepse nuk do jesh ne kete bote) dhe nga ana tjeter races njerezore ne kete planet do ti vij fundi!!!
Andaj kisha qenene vendin tend do te kisha qene me i kujdes-shem se cfar do te deshiroja.  

Sa i perket Hamasit, fillimisht shko dhe lexo se kush e ka krijuar ate organizate!!! 
Te jesh i sigurte qe ata qe e kane krijuar ate organizate , ata akoma e kontrollojne!!!!


GV_USA

----------

